# I met my current girlfriend



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not sure she would like to know I was bragging about this, but I am very happy to say that my current girlfriend and I met in my Uber car. And I'm even happier to say that she wasn't intoxicated. Hehe.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope you weren't intoxicated either dark 

Does she get jealous when you go out driving now?


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you drive uberblack, or uberSUV perchance? Do you think she likes you or your car son? 

Congrats Mr Dark Knight. I hope you have an uberWEDDING.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Thats sweeeeet Dark Knight. Ive made some friends from driving Uber.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

That's cool dark knight, all the best to you!


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I went on a few dates with a girl I met driving. I met my current girlfriend on Okcupid tho


----------



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm going to start showering and dressing nicer for my shifts to see if I can get some dates. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

took me 5 years to ask a regular limo client out - nice girl that she was. married her in about 12 months after that, (13 years now) have 3 kids and both working our arses off!!


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

And we have a winner in the chauffeur dating game - one Sydney Uber. Married with children. Congrats amigo


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Had a cute woman rider go from Hollywood to Silverlake that was my type get flirty with me. Had to tell her I was married. She even tried to tip me. Damn you responsibility.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

how do you guys go about talking to riders you are interested in? i've had so many chicks in my car with the whole sexual tension in the air but i never close the deal because i just started and im pretty iffy on the etiquette here. plus what if im reading the situation wrong and they get offended and complain lol. 

sometimes they've had drinks too so who knows if they are even serious. 

do you guys wait till the ride is over to really flirt and make your move or are you just speaking freely about your attraction during the ride.

i had 3 wasted chicks telling me i should come join them in their hotel last saturday but i reluctantly turned the offer down lol


----------



## Nesnas (Aug 27, 2014)

driveLA said:


> how do you guys go about talking to riders you are interested in? i've had so many chicks in my car with the whole sexual tension in the air but i never close the deal because i just started and im pretty iffy on the etiquette here. plus what if im reading the situation wrong and they get offended and complain lol.
> 
> sometimes they've had drinks too so who knows if they are even serious.
> 
> ...


I think Uber grantee hours kept you focus Lol


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

driveLA said:


> how do you guys go about talking to riders you are interested in? i've had so many chicks in my car with the whole sexual tension in the air but i never close the deal because i just started and im pretty iffy on the etiquette here. plus what if im reading the situation wrong and they get offended and complain lol.
> 
> sometimes they've had drinks too so who knows if they are even serious.
> 
> ...


You simply don't. Ask their number if you are interested . In most cases the girls will do that to drivers playfully not wanting anymore action than that,just for the laughs.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

toi said:


> You simply don't. Ask their number if you are interested . In most cases the girls will do that to drivers playfully not wanting anymore action than that,just for the laughs.


They try to shock you with vulgar talk and crap.

I have heard so much B.S.

Even one girl telling me, I didn't get her Uber cherry, as she already had a ride before me.'

Just stupid shit like that.

Been asked multiple times for group showers.

Girls will be drunk, they'll look at you a certain way and smile.

Just ignore it, they're just ****ing with you, it's a mind game.

They want to tell their girlfriends a story about how the uber guy was all in to them on the way home.

My feelings are, just get out so I can pick some one else up.

Yeah, thanks for the ride, now get out!!

I'm off to the next one, haha!!

See, I can be the same just like them.


----------



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

Haha nice. I just met a gorgeous girl yesterday, and I'm supposed to be taking her to a rave this weekend lol xD .. She said, "take me on an adventure".. Will do! ;D


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

KibblesNBitz said:


> Haha nice. I just met a gorgeous girl yesterday, and I'm supposed to be taking her to a rave this weekend lol xD .. She said, "take me on an adventure".. Will do! ;D


Was the rave Nocturnal Wonderland. I cleaned up Friday and Saturday night at the Rave. There were about 50 cabs and about 80 Ubers. The place was crazy busy.I made about 800 Uber referral cards and 500 Lyft referral cards and handed them all out. I got my Uber payment statement yesterday and I had 36 people take their first rides. Not bad I made 180 on referrals during the rave. for Uber and 110$ for Lyft referrals.Gotta make more of those damn things. My new plan of atack is to go to big events and hand out my Lyft and Uber referral codes. Lot less wear and tear on the car.


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

I met my dentist from Uber.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

You guys are so lucky. I only meet pukers


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> You guys are so lucky. I only meet pukers


I couldn't stop laughing !


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ive had some cuties in my car, but I keep it profressional at all times. by professional I mean not hitting on them, but just having a conversation and joking around.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I couldn't stop laughing !


You won't believe this but my last customer of the night puked in my car after writing that post a few hours earlier. Just my luck. That's number 6 in the past year


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

KibblesNBitz said:


> Haha nice. I just met a gorgeous girl yesterday, and I'm supposed to be taking her to a rave this weekend lol xD .. She said, "take me on an adventure".. Will do! ;D


It's a done deal if you wear the same outfit as your Avatar.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> You won't believe this but my last customer of the night puked in my car after writing that post a few hours earlier. Just my luck. That's number 6 in the past year


Wow, 6 pukers already ! I guess you need to buy vomit bags on a wholesale basis.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Best I've done is some escort numbers  but with the current fares I won't be able to see a boob

Good luck to both of you


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> You won't believe this but my last customer of the night puked in my car after writing that post a few hours earlier. Just my luck. That's number 6 in the past year


Wow, 6 pukers, luckily I haven't had any, I really need to get some barf bags before it does happen.


jakob said:


> Best I've done is some escort numbers  but with the current fares I won't be able to see a boob
> 
> Good luck to both of you


Ya, sucks when we don't even make enough to afford the escorts that we drive around .


----------



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

Emmes said:


> It's a done deal if you wear the same outfit as your Avatar.


Oh Lawd! xD the funny thing is, I actually have that mankini. I had to use it for a nutella commercial


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Best pickup line ever - I'm going to **** you harder than uber ****s me.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Just imagine if you were a hot girl & drove Uber - you would have ALL kinds of [email protected]#!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

the thing I love about my car is.. pax cant figure out where in price range it falls under. they know its a Toyota, but it doesn't appear to be a cheap ass Toyota car, like a camry or prius. its not high end like a lexus, yet they feel it is. So people always ask me what I do other than uber, since my car is apparently a different tier for it just to be an uber car.

I got tired of answering so I now say that I own my business and work from home and that this is car #5 that I use as a beater, even if its a 2011 vehicle and that im expanding my 9 bedroom house to make room for my soon to arrive audi r8. that usually shuts people up. But apparently I just bring in the gold diggers hitting on me


----------

